# crete beachside law



## mikepop (Jun 8, 2009)

hi all im wanting to start a watersport buisness hopefully in crete.its not involving boats jet skis or anything motorised.what i need to know is would i need insurace,public liability,a permit anything i would need so i would be able to trade legally.i would appreciate greatly any help.many thanks mike


----------

